# Ni no Kuni Remastered announced for PS4/PC, original game headed to Switch



## Scarlet (Jun 11, 2019)

whoaaa, that's so soon! And if Amazon Japan is to be believed, that's the same day as the Link's Awakening remake?? Crazy times ahead!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

My brother played it on PS4 (PSNow), wonder if it's worth trying


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

I played this game with the Spanish translation long ago (i didn't know why the ENG translation came after btw) i love this game! also the graphics are awesome! looking forward to buy this game and revive it once more.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Disappointment. No remastered but an original version for Switch ? Come on! You can do better than that, Bandai!

I have a PS4 version but I prefer remastered version for the Switch. Bandai is an idiot!



the_randomizer said:


> My brother played it on PS4 (PSNow), wonder if it's worth trying



You should try it. Loved it!


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> My brother played it on PS4 (PSNow), wonder if it's worth trying


It is. I loved the two hours I played back on PS3...

Im so happy is coming to Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Disappointment. No remastered but an original version for Switch ? Come on! You can do better than that, Bandai!
> 
> I have a PS4 version but I prefer remastered version for the Switch. Bandai is an idiot!
> 
> ...


Sure he is, a remastered version for Switch is what i wanted for, but im happy they ported it to Switch at least.


----------



## gohan123 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm sure they could just call the switch version remastered and nobody would be bothered by it.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 11, 2019)

Don't even know why they would need to remaster it. It already looked fine as it was on ps3. The remaster probably is going to be a bumped up 1080p/4k resolution version wich you could hardly call a remaster. I really don't understand what else you could do with this. Oh well all for a quick buck from greedy ass developers i guess. And looking at the trailer it looks like exactly the same game as on ps3 so how the hell is this a remaster and not a port ?


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Jun 11, 2019)

I finally get to play a  Ni no Kuni game!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Sure he is, a remastered version for Switch is what i wanted for, but im happy they ported it to Switch at least.



That's true but I will wait for the comparison so I bet you 2 cents that they are no different.. Kinda. You watch. 



kumikochan said:


> Don't even know why they would need to remaster it. It already looked fine as it was on ps3. The remaster probably is going to be a bumped up 1080p/4k resolution version wich you could hardly call a remaster. I really don't understand what else you could do with this. Oh well all for a quick buck from greedy ass developers i guess. And looking at the trailer it looks like exactly the same game as on ps3 so how the hell is this a remaster and not a port ?



You are absolutely right. That's why I said bandai is an idiot!



huma_dawii said:


> It is. I loved the two hours I played back on PS3...
> 
> Im so happy is coming to Switch.



I don't mind for an extra one on my Switch. It is a welcome, thought.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice, I've been meaning to play this for ages but never really got around to it.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> I played this game with the Spanish translation long ago (i didn't know why the ENG translation came after btw) i love this game!


nope, you played the NDS version in spanish, not the PS3 version.

these are two different games.
the NDS game has never been translated officially in english, a fan translation group did it. they just spent more time to do something for free for the fans, the spanish group just started translating it sooner.
Also,the companion book is not physical but included in the game, while the NDS version had a physical version of the book sold with the game.

The PS3/PS4 version of the game is slightly different. Yes, it's the same story, but not the same battle system. it has more cutscenes, different enemies, and different chapters than the NDS game.



I wonder if I'd better just buy the PS4 version again (I suppose it'll have all the DLCs), or play my PS3 original disc but without DLC. (I don't have psn on my PS3)

Oh, maybe they will release a pack 1+2? it might be less expansive to wait for the (hypothetical) pack. I don't have nnk2 yet, I can just wait and see.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 11, 2019)

the switch version not being "remastered" just means that its not in 4k and wont run at 60fps


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 11, 2019)

Hell yes. I was really hoping for this to happen. Seemed like with Ni No Kuni 2 being crossplatform it was bound to happen, but I couldn't be sure.

I was playing Ni No Kuni on PC through PlayStation Now but it wasn't the best experience (high latency), and it was starting to get expensive since I took 4 months to get like 15 hours in.
I'll have to start over, but I don't really mind since I haven't played it for a while. I was this close to buying a PS3 just for that game, which would have required me to buy another month of PS Now as well as PS Plus in order to use the cloud save feature to transfer my save onto the console, and now I don't have to.


----------



## WAUthethird (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyan said:


> nope, you played the NDS version in spanish, not the PS3 version.
> 
> these are two different games.
> the NDS game has never been translated officially in english, a fan translation group did it. they just spent more time to do something for free for the fans, the spanish group just started translating it sooner.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, I've always wondered what the differences were, since I've only ever played the English translation of the NDS game.


----------



## altorn (Jun 11, 2019)

Ni No Kuni: Wrath of The White Witch - 60FPS version


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2019)

I played only the beginning of the PS3 version, and right from the start you see more information : you see the witch being responsible for the car losing its wheel ! on the NDS version, you don't see that.
that's not a major spoil, it's the starting cutscene so I guess it's fine to say it 
I can't tell how much differences both versions have, I didn't complete the NDS version yet (yeah, I'm a slow player), but I wanted to start with the NDS and play both to compare. now I'll have lot of plateform choices.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2019)

ut2k4master said:


> the switch version not being "remastered" just means that its not in 4k and wont run at 60fps



I don't mind it in 1080 and run at 30fps. Dont like 60 fps because its kinda little bit too fast speed for me. I am so used with 30fps and I prefer to stick with 30 fps for me.


----------



## WAUthethird (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I played only the beginning of the PS3 version, and right from the start you see more information : you see the witch being responsible for the car's losing its wheel ! on the NDS version, you don't see that.
> that's not a major spoil, it's the starting cutscene so I guess it's fine to say it


Even the NDS version was an amazingly emotional experience; the music really did it for me.


----------



## proffk (Jun 11, 2019)

Good game but I wished they fixed the combat system like number 2.


----------



## Viri (Jun 11, 2019)

I played Ni No Kuni 2 on PC. I enjoyed what I played, but I found the game to be too easy.


----------



## Frankbel (Jun 11, 2019)

I recently got ni no kuni 2. I guess I shall wait for the PS4 remaster before playing that one.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 12, 2019)

No Xbone? :c

Eh, got it on PS3, would love it for Xbone tho.


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 12, 2019)

Long live Studio Ghibli!
it's a insta-buy for me on PC. Still own my PS3 copy :3


----------



## Dothackjhe (Jun 12, 2019)

Hopefully, there are new contents for the Remastered version.


----------



## regnad (Jun 12, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> My brother played it on PS4 (PSNow), wonder if it's worth trying



If only there were someone you could ask.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2019)

regnad said:


> If only there were someone you could ask.



Gee, I don't know, I'll have to think about that.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jun 12, 2019)

the only question is will they fix the big problems of the first game, like the absolutely heinously useless ai partners? If not, it's a no go for me. I couldn't care less about 60fps and 4k if they can't even fix that.


----------



## WAUthethird (Jun 12, 2019)

samcambolt270 said:


> the only question is will they fix the big problems of the first game, like the absolutely heinously useless ai partners? If not, it's a no go for me. I couldn't care less about 60fps and 4k if they can't even fix that.


They were there more for story purposes than anything else.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 12, 2019)

WAUthethird said:


> They were there more for story purposes than anything else.


They were there to spam magic and then die.


----------



## Gojita1978 (Jun 12, 2019)

I just want Tales of Grace release or remaster for the ps4,xbox,switch.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 15, 2019)

So glad the Switch gets the original game instead of the remake. _(Thanks in sarcasm)_


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 17, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Disappointment. No remastered but an original version for Switch ? Come on! You can do better than that, Bandai!
> 
> I have a PS4 version but I prefer remastered version for the Switch. Bandai is an idiot!
> 
> ...


"remastered" is just a port that runs at a higher resolution most of the time, I think it looks great even on ps3 because of the art style.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> So glad the Switch gets the original game instead of the remake. _(Thanks in sarcasm)_


There is no remake, "remaster" is still just a port, usually config changes and nothing else.


----------

